# NEED to lose stomach fat ?????



## priceyson (Mar 14, 2009)

been training bout 18months have seen my shape change just cnt knock off this stomach fat can feel my abs there just hiding under this lose stomach!!! im bout 5ft 10 weigh 14stone 7 now have lost weight from almost 16stone but been stuck at this weight now for sum time even when sticking to no carbs after breakfast and that???any ideas


----------



## priceyson (Mar 14, 2009)

also wanna tone my chest more without building too much as its sticks out quite alot already just wanna shape it,been doin more cable exercises to do this,is this the right way to go?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

post up your diet


----------



## priceyson (Mar 14, 2009)

diet isnt consistant to be hoest

breakfast- cereal or flapjack about 6is

gym 6.50am concentrate on 1 body part

lunch-chicken breast 200g, can tuna,70g flapjack,4x egg white

gym 6pm train 1body part

dinner-chicken breast or steak light maya

weekend i usually eat anything


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

priceyson said:


> diet isnt consistant to be hoest
> 
> breakfast- cereal or flapjack about 6is
> 
> ...


you have to be more consisitant with your food m8 including weekends a cheat day is fine with in reason.

aim for 5 to 6 meals a day

eat a proper breakfast

1.5 grms of protien per pound of bodyweight

dont be scared of carbs just stick to good ones rice oats ect

knock the flapjacks on the head

do cardio

fb


----------



## priceyson (Mar 14, 2009)

ok m8 what good carbs should i eat pasta etc?? not sure on what to eat dont wanna putweight bak on i stay steady at the mo at 14.7stone.

got hol in august wanna be lookin better 4 that...

what would u put as a average day eating???


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Have a look at the stickys in the diet and nutrition thread. Work out what you can, post up a proposed diet and get a few tweeks.


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

try lots of cardio (make sure you do it within limits, based on your age, you don't want to over do it) and low carb diet. This is the only way to loose fat. Running is the best exercise!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is definitely not the only way to lose fat many guys respond with just adding cardio, but running burns calories but not from fat stores as the intensity is to high...walking on a treadmill is by far the best way to burn fat whilst minimising the amount of muscle you burn.

i see you mention lowering your carbs in alot of your posts this is pretty vague can you let us know how many carbs per lb one should start with in your experience?


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

It depends what your goal is: If you want to built muscle (and I quote what others say) you need carbs. But if you want to loose body fat then you need to lower your carb intake. I agree with you that carbs are essential as they are source of energy and I never said that we should eat no carbs. Obviously if someone is eating say pasta 3times a day everyday then it's only natural that he cannot easily loose fat. You shouldn't forget that eating cereal/porridge/oats in the morning you get carbs (and at the same time fibre for good health). Fruits also contain carbs (but essential vitamins as well). As you can see if someone is on a healthy regime eating all the necessary food to maintain a healthy body then he can also have the required carbs without having too much. It is wrong to count the carbs you are taking based on how much you weight but as a rule of thumb you should be carefull (on the portion you eat) if something contains more than 15grms of fat per 100grams of product.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

so do you not feel that working out lean body mass and establishing ones maintance level of calories for example myself 85k less 15% for average body fat. gives me 72.25kilos of lean body mass ish.

my maintence calorific intake roughly 2700

so working on 1.5 gramms protien per pound and 159 pounds that works out at 238 gramms protien. now carefull i dont lose you here 1 gramm protien equates to 4 calories so 238.5 X 4 equals 954 calories.

are you telling me that i shouldnt worry about how i get that remaining 1746 calories????

i would be carefull just quoting other people speak from experince..

appologies if the above sounds harsh


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

tassos81 said:


> It depends what your goal is: If you want to built muscle (and I quote what others say) you need carbs. But if you want to loose body fat then you need to lower your carb intake. I agree with you that carbs are essential as they are source of energy and I never said that we should eat no carbs. Obviously if someone is eating say pasta 3times a day everyday then it's only natural that he cannot easily loose fat. You shouldn't forget that eating cereal/porridge/oats in the morning you get carbs (and at the same time fibre for good health). Fruits also contain carbs (but essential vitamins as well). As you can see if someone is on a healthy regime eating all the necessary food to maintain a healthy body then he can also have the required carbs without having too much. It is wrong to count the carbs you are taking based on how much you weight but as a rule of thumb you should be carefull (on the portion you eat) if something contains more than 15grms of fat per 100grams of product.


15% fat sounds quite high to me for someone looking to lose weight. Obviously it depends what type of fat your eating but i reckon there are things with 15% fat content that i would not touch with a barge pole while dieting.

I try not to eat things with more than 5% fat when dieting.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tasso will you please refrain from giving advice. Of course particpate in the discussions but your advice so far has been incredibly empirically wrong.

A few examples - Avoid eating food with above 15grams of fats - This is absurd. A food's nutritional breakdown involves a plethora of complexity outside of carbs fats and proteins. You have just effectively advised that Peanut butter, many fishes rich in essential omega's, olive oil are not to be eaten.

Tuna does not contain either a good amino profile or a good 'healthy fat' ratio.

Cereal is a terrible, terrible carb source aside from possibly shredded wheat (which is 100% wholegrain wheat and no other ingredient). Cereal is exceptionally high in insulin spiking carbohydrates, and not particularly high in any useful nutrients.

Energy required and expended is completely and utterly dependent on bodyweight. Thus as the poster above makes clear carbohydrate calories and their induction of insulin responses are entirely dependent on body weight.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

% of fat is completely unimportant


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Young Gun said:


> Tasso will you please refrain from giving advice. Of course particpate in the discussions but your advice so far has been incredibly empirically wrong.
> 
> A few examples - Avoid eating food with above 15grams of fats - This is absurd. A food's nutritional breakdown involves a plethora of complexity outside of carbs fats and proteins. You have just effectively advised that Peanut butter, many fishes rich in essential omega's, olive oil are not to be eaten.
> 
> ...


This was what i was getting at. Thanks for explaining it better than me mate!


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

he he he i look forward to my peanut butter on rice cakes whilst fish cooking after work. glass ice cold ss milk reminds me of getting home after school lol lol lol


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

never used the word avoid. Just said be careful when products contain more than 15% of fat per 100grams of product. This is a rule of thumb and posted by nutritionists. Fish is a good sourse of good fat, omega oils etc and is essential to a healty diet. Tuna also has omega 3 fatty acids (not refering to tin tuna, but fresh tune). Cereals can contain from 14gr to up to about 34 grams of carbs which is good for a good start. Also as I mention contain fibre which is good for the digestive system and heart. I agree with you that % of fat is completely unimportant. That was just a rule of thumb and nothing more than that.

From your post I realised that people do not read the whole story but only keep whatever they want, so I should be extremely careful what I say. Thanks for that!!!

By the way peanut butter is quite good as most of its fat are unsaturated!!! so yeah dip in!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

again you mention no carbs, where have a i said no carbs my point about energy is that when you lower your carbs which are a primary source of energy you should raise your good fats to compensate so energy does not suffer....

fruit contains fructose which is one of the worst carbs you can have whilst wanting to lose weight as fructose is most likely to be stored as fat as it is not as easily converted for the body to use.....

why is it wrong to count carbs? i am confused you say this if you do not weigh the food you eat how do you know what you are eating? do you know what 100g of Oats looks like?

as for the fat count per 100g sorry mate you are wrong it depends on the type of fat you eat lets look at Almonds one of the best foods to eat when following a low carb diet(look i said low carb not NO carbs) they contain plenty of good fats for energy and fat loss because as you know good fats have a major role to play in helping the body release and burn bad stored body fat yet they have 55g of fat per 100g of weight...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Anybody can claim to be a nutrionist. Its not a term protected by intellectual property. Only Dieticians are actually qualified - So don't listen to nutrionists.

If % fat is completely irrelevant as you conceded - then 15% ratio is an absolutely useless number - not a good rule of thumb.

'Cereals can contain from 14gr to up to about 34 grams of carbs which is good for a good start' - I'm aware that cereals are a carbohydrate source. They are a terrible one. Just stating that cereals have carbs in doesn't qualify them as a good source. Alcohol has carbohydrates in too.

Please, please stop giving advice. I'm trying very hard to be nice but you don't have any idea what you are talking about


----------



## astalos (Apr 8, 2009)

What are the best sources for carbs to eat during a day that will both help gain muscle without adding too much fat?

I currently eat an organic cereal made out of whole wheat meal, wheat bran, soy flour, brown rice flour, oat bran, soy fibre, quinoa, etc. Its not your typical garbage cereal but am I getting any useful carbs out of that or just crap? I also of course drink a high carb morning shake which is meant for building muscle, along with a hemp protein shake and a greens shake.

Besides that, though, during the day my carbs aren't always fully maintained. I'll usually have a sprouted whole grain wrap or two most days, I don't eat a whole lot of fruit besides some kiwis and bananas (as its been mentioned fruit isnt a source of 'good' carbs anyways).

Anyone who actually knows what theyre talking about please give some suggestions for good carbs to eat throughout the day that will help with building muscle while not adding too much fat? And please explain your suggestions if you could. Would be appreciated!


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Astalos - Are you vegetarian?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

PSCarb, you mentioned on the first page that walking on a treadmill is better for loosing fat. I read on here a while back that 3.5 mph and level 5 incline are optimul. Is that correct do you know?

Thanks


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a tip matey. When you want your abs to show you can't spot reduce and you will need to cut your body fat % down alittle more so that your abs show.

All the best~


----------

